# Rechner startet sporadisch neu, Ton läuft weiter.



## GartenUmgraben (9. März 2009)

Ola..

Hab zur Zeit ein Problem mit meinem Rechner. Vor allem beim Spielen stürzt er sporadisch ab. Teilweise nach 10 Minuten, teilweise nach einer std..manchmal auch gar nicht. Da er keinerlei Zicken macht, wenn ich ihn direkt nach nem Absturz neustarte und stundenlang nutze, schließe ich mal ein Temperatur Problem aus.

Das abstürzen äußert sich wie folgt:

- Bildschirm wird schwarz
- Alle Lüfter im Inneren werden kurz Laut (wie bei nem Neustart/Hochfahren des Rechners)
- Allerdings starte er nicht wirklich neu, sondern bleibt dann irgendwo hängen (Bildschrim bleibt schwarz)
- Erst nach einem manuellen Neustart, starte er dann korrekt neu.
- Manchmal läuft der Ton, nach dem Absturz und noch während er versucht neu zustarten 10 Sekunden normal weiter..

Ich vernute es liegt irgendwie am Netzteil, aber ich bin nicht sicher. Hat jmd ne Idee bzw weiss wie ich dem Problem auf die Schliche kommen kann?


System:

- Microsoft Windows XP Professional (SP3)
- AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, 2611 MHz
- Asus M2N X-Plus (nVIDIA nForce 430)   BIOS (AMI (10/23/07))
- OCZ DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800
- NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT  (512 MB)
- Realtek HD Audio output
- FUJITSU MHX2250BT USB Device  (232 GB, USB)
- Netzteil: ENERMAX Liberty 500W (ELT500AWT)


----------



## PC Heini (9. März 2009)

Grüss Dich

Nun, wenn Du das Netzteil vermutest, würde ich mal ein stärkeres auftreiben und testen. Wobei aber das Wärme Problem nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden kann. Allein schon wegen dem hochdrehen der Lüfter.
Dies mal meine erste Idee.


----------



## AndreG (18. März 2009)

Moin,

Wie sehen die Temps den aus?

Die Komponenten schon mal einzeln getestet? Sprich beim Kollegen,2ter Rechner usw.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. März 2009)

Tritt das nur bei Spielen auf? Verwendest du für deine gesamte Hardware die aktuellen Treiber und die neuste DirectX-Version für dein System?


----------



## berndf78 (19. März 2009)

Hi,

wenn das ganze beim Spielen auftritt, ist meist der Speicher der Graka betroffen. Leider schein es als sei die 92er Serie der Nvidia Chips ein bisschen buggy(vor allem die OC-Versionen)! In meinem Bekanntenkreis, und ich selber auch, hatten laufend Probleme mit dem Chip, und dem von dir genannten Problem.

Unsere Lösungen:
1.) Vernünftige Kühlung der GraKa und des Gehäuses
2.) Ganz wichtig die Speicherchips der GraKa kühlen
3.) per RivaTuner den Speichertakt etwas runtergesetzt.

Hoffe, das löst dein Problem!

mfg
Bernd

PS.: Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dein Netzteil unterdimensioniert ist mit deiner Rechnerkonfiguration


----------

